# Hey Nebraska...... Where's the snow?!?!



## HuskerSnow (Aug 21, 2010)

Its December 11th and us in Nebraska (Omaha area) Haven't had ANYTHING to plow all season! This is my first season and I'm anxious to get out there and learn the trick of the trade. Last year the Omaha area got pounded with snow, so its a little frustrating to not have ANY snow yet. If we do get snow, it doesn't stick or it so windy it just blows away. Anyone else in Nebraska feeling my pain? haha.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

got the same thing happening in CT. had one random 2-3" slushy one in november. got a couple dustings and thats it.


----------



## chris.outdoor (Aug 31, 2010)

same here in NH  not even a dusting where im at.... over a foot up north where my family is and snowing in NY.... its like there is a dry bubble over me.....:realmad:


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

I know how ya feel im in papillion also. Not enough to go out and do anything. Just blowing out.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

same garbage here... I hear January for us Northeast guys is when its going to start.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

do you think it will snow tomorrow like they are forecasting???

edit: nevermind i just looked again now its just sleet


----------



## stanger86 (Oct 15, 2009)

From Omaha here too, hopefully we get some snow soon.


----------



## HuskerSnow (Aug 21, 2010)

I think I check my Weather Channel app on my phone like 10 times a day and its seems like every time I check it they are saying something different. This is getting ridiculous! All I want is some snow! I think I know what I'm asking Santa to get me for Xmas....SNOW! Lots and LOTS of Snow. haha


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

lol yea i hear ya i need to go make some money. Not enough outside to go do anything just like 1/16 of a inch lol

husker where in papillion are you at? Im over off 84 and giles area. Ive seen your truck around town before


----------



## stanger86 (Oct 15, 2009)

this morning they were saying an inch possibly, and then by like 930 it was completely out of the forecast. Disappointing.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

yep gotta love weather people get paid to be wrong 99.999% of the time.


----------



## HuskerSnow (Aug 21, 2010)

lude1990, I'm between 84th and 72nd off of Cedardale. It's just north of 370.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

cool ill keep my eye out for ya. Im at that BP gas station at 72 and 370 alot.


----------



## HuskerSnow (Aug 21, 2010)

Sounds good lude. My name is Fred by the way, and I'm not as old as my name would infer haha. (I'm 23) What do you drive? Can you post up a pic? See you around man


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

It will get lettering and graphics once i finish getting my crap together for my business and get it all taking care of. Ive got a boss rt3 mount but havent put it on the truck yet cause i need to get rid of my push bar to do it.

chris


----------



## MeatPlowed (Dec 21, 2010)

What are you guys talking about I've been out a couple of times so far this year. It does blow butt at this point though I can feel the pain. Usually when it's mild like this in Dec, Jan and Feb are usually brutal. So cross your fingers.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yea Im hoping so too but who knows they said 4 inches last night but now i just checked and only 2inches are expected.


----------



## MeatPlowed (Dec 21, 2010)

*Bummer*

I will have to check again because I thought it was 4 inches via Accu Weather. I know Des is Moines expecting close to a foot. All I need is two inches for my contracts to kick in.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

same here 2 inch trigger for me but we havent had 2 inch snow yet

Just check accuweather and they said 2 inches of snow on the way I checked 2 nights ago 4 inches last night 2.3 inches now 2 so tomorrow it i will be probly less


----------



## Snowman087 (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks to good old Jimmy Flowers, for ****** up another forcast...


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep I only did one driveway that has a 0 tolerance trigger. Thursday threw jan 1 they are sayin snow possible but to me that is way to far out for them to know what the hell there talkin about.


----------



## HuskerSnow (Aug 21, 2010)

I did a couple driveways... my own and my sister's cuz I was bored lol. And I also cleaned up the family business parking lot for some "practice". In my 23years on this earth and all of them in nebraska, I don't think I've ever seen a winter so uneventful.


----------



## Snowman087 (Dec 25, 2010)

its december.... we have 3 months left


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

I know man im bored outta my mind. I think the snow shovels on my truck for like the last month have scared the snow away lol. Those 3months better make some snow cause i need to pay to put a plow on my truck


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

There calling for 2.4 inches of snow. What do you think will get just a dusting again???


----------



## Snowman087 (Dec 25, 2010)

nothing or a foot...


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

yea im with ya on that. I want more then a few inches or nothing.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

So any predictions on what the snow will do this sunday???


----------



## Snowman087 (Dec 25, 2010)

pssh... they dont have any idea.. im not putting my blade on, then maybe it will snow Thumbs Up


----------



## HuskerSnow (Aug 21, 2010)

6-8" in the next 36 hours...... I'm hopeful, but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

ITS SNOWING!!! Yea i heard we could get up to a foot but i dought it. If we get 4 inches ill be happy


----------



## RTLAWNS (Dec 23, 2010)

It snowed it finally snowed!!! Haahahhahahaha


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

yep we finally got some snow to go play in lol....


----------



## RTLAWNS (Dec 23, 2010)

I made out pretty good how did you guys do in omaha? im trying to find some more people to sub out for though... hopeful before next snow!!


----------



## RTLAWNS (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey lude some guys got a plow up here for 900$ bet you could get it for like 600$ its a meyer and i dont know about the mounts but **** for that price do some custom fab work and make something that works!


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

HEY WE GOT SOME SNOW AGAIN!!! Thx rtl lawns but i want a boss plow for my truck.


----------

